# Hochseeangeln



## manne.s (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle
Werde eine Reise über Weihnachten nach Los Angeles USA machen,würde gerne eine Angelausfahrt auf den Pazifik unternehmen.Hat damit einer schon Erfahrung über Schiffe und Preise.
  gruß  manne


----------



## porbeagle (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln*

Die schmeißen dich Tod dort mit Angeboten.Da ist vom Kutter mit 25 Mann bis zur Big Game Jacht alles dabei.
Musst nur genug Kohle veranschlagen der Dollar ist zwar billig aber fischen dort kostet.


----------



## Pargo Man (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln*

Los Angeles... Manne, kannst Englisch, oder? 
Mag'st nicht erst ein wenig ins Netz gehen, 
bevor Du andere in Schweiss treibst?

Was hast Du vor? Salz ... mehr wissen wir nicht...
Naturköder oder Jiggen; Big Game und wenn auf 
was??? Fragen, nix als Fragen. Grenz mal gelegentlich
etwas ein, wofür Du Dich prioritär interessierst.


Wo anfangen?

St.a. Catalina Island 40km vor Longbeach...
... der kleine Hafen Avalon... soll wohl der
Sitz des ältesten Big Game Angelclubs 
der Welt sein... hier wurden schon 1890
auf die feisten Pazific Thune gefischt...
mit Bügelfalte!

Der Hafen von San Diego 150km südlich 
von LA ist Ausgangspunkt der sog.
LONG RANGE Tuna Boats. Eine solche
Gruppe von 20 Anglern schläft für eine
knappe Woche anbord des 80-100 Fuss
Dampfers und läuft die Küste Richtung
Baja California in 100 nm Distanz zur
Küste runter. In den Canyons und auf 
den Seebergen, über den ruhmreichen
banks steht der YellowFin, also Gelbflossen
Thun. Die Schlachterei beginnt und die
Sportangler stehen mit ihren 80 bis 130 lbs
"stand up" Geräten und lebender Sardine
an der Reling... Thune bis 170 kgs greifen 
sich den Köder und ab geht die Post.

Auf diesen Touren entstand der heutige 
Trend zum Fischen mit hochgezüchteten
Stand Up Rollen und wahnwitzigen 
Bremsleistungen.

Meinst Du es ernst, frag doch mal den
Rollenpapst schlechthin Alan Tani.
Der gibt sich diese Vergnügen einmal im Monat 
zB auf der INTREPID ab San Diego und hält in 
der Transitphase der Reise seine Vorträge über 
Mechanik und Wartung des Gerätes.

http://www.sealine.co.za/view_topic.php?id=44747&forum_id=23&highlight=San+Diego

Oder auf der 11 Tage Tour auf der sagenumwobenen
ROYAL POLARIS...
http://www.sealine.co.za/view_topic.php?id=39440&forum_id=45&highlight=San+Diego

Kein Englisch Manne? Dann versuch ich Dir 
ggf zu helfen. Sach an.

LA: 
Keine soooo schöne Stadt, aber immer
das was Du draus machst.

California:
Genial. Tränen beim Abflug nach Hause!

Gute Reise.


----------



## Marlin1 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln*

Hei Jan, grüß dich,

deine Ansagen gefallen mir ja ausgesprochen gut ! :k

Ein einziger Wermutstropfen Manne,
du bist leider in der tiefsten Off Season dort.

Aber ein paar Charter Kutter mit 25 Anglern an Bord auf kleine 
Seezungen, White Bass oder California Halibut fahren immer.
Die Fische kannst du abends essen, sind ganz lecker, ist ähnlich
wie Dorschangeln auf dem Kutter an der Ostsee.

Dafür auch ziemlich preiswert.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------

